# Going To Build This...



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

...but not sure how to do it yet.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's where I am. Doing the corners and starting the piers tomorrow.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm thinking I have to build some kind of masonite or flexable material falsework. It has to built AROUND the piers and then removed later. I've been tweeking my brain all the way up with this chimney. Now it's time to pay the piper.
Any thoughts?


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

looks great CJ. I hate those 3 holed brick,the mud has to be stiffer than I like it cuz it falls in the big holes.I like my brick mud like velvet.:thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

sorry no solutions...but keep us posted with pictures. Looks like a real challenge. I like the detailing but I can see how it would be making you sweat a little.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

master mason said:


> looks great CJ. I hate those 3 holed brick,the mud has to be stiffer than I like it cuz it falls in the big holes.I like my brick mud like velvet.:thumbsup:


You ain't telling me nuttin. Those things EAT mud...but once they set, they don't come apart.


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

That looks sweet.
But where is the air space?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Looks great!

I would say for your arches on top where they hang over a bit, maybe make up some sort of jig that rests on the part youre on now that sits along the columns you have to build and holds the arched brick in place. 

Then maybe to keep the jigs in place and held tight to the columns wrap a small ratchet strap around em and cinch em tight. Im thinkin a few 2x's and some 1/2" osb or something. 

Just an idea.

If you dont understand what I just wrote (because I wouldnt) I can try and draw a picture and post it for ya?


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

CJ, you need to put a piece of plywood over top the flues and build your form up off of that.I would also dowel a #4 rebar in each pier and lay the brick over them and fill the holes w/mud. This will sturdy up the piers


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I see issues.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you have solid brick for the ends of the barrel arch?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I do have solid brick for the ends. On those I'm going to drill about 3/4 into the brick and epoxy threaded stainless rod about 1 ft long into them. Then when I lay the next 3 or 4 courses I'll slid the rod through those wopper brick cores and either epoxy or grout them. I also talked the owner into letting me stucco the underside of the arched cap with black mortar so I don't have to worry about any joint detail on the underside.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

wesmartyn said:


> That looks sweet.
> But where is the air space?


Airspace? Around the flue. Never do, never had any problems.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> I see issues.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The issue I see is that you have an un-buttressed arch. Unless you assemble it as a tensioned unit, it is going to want to flatten out and push the sides with it.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

I know it would cause a whole set of other problems but how about forming the arch on the ground use epoxy resin and re-bar through the holes and then hoisting up in one piece. Not that I have done anything like that before but I agree with tscarborough.
Btw, your scaffold scares me :blink:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

bobcaygeonjon said:


> I know it would cause a whole set of other problems but how about forming the arch on the ground use epoxy resin and re-bar through the holes and then hoisting up in one piece. Not that I have done anything like that before but I agree with tscarborough.
> Btw, your scaffold scares me :blink:



Really? Never built an A-frame?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> The issue I see is that you have an un-buttressed arch. Unless you assemble it as a tensioned unit, it is going to want to flatten out and push the sides with it.



I'm going to run stainless threaded rod through the cores and do a "shade tree" post tension system.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

THis is all we got done today, between the owner and the artichoke changing poop. But we're ready to try the arch tommorrow.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

By the way...the dome came in today for the light shaft.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> I think you have it figured out, I just hope they are paying you for the engineering as well as the masonry. Salute!


Tell me about it. So far I've "engineered" most of the chimney all the way up.
He's a good customer, allowing me to take my time and no complaints on how long it's taking......as long as it's absolutely perfect.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

We dressed up the threaded rod, laid the remaining end brick, and started figuring out how the fark we're going to lay the upper course.
:furious: But my computer and phone (pics on phone) are not playing well. I've updated the driver, ran some spyware program and still it doesn't want to open the pics on the phone. Sometimes it does, most times it doesn't. I've check the obvious things like connections.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would edge the top with brick, cut to halfs or thirds, then pour the center solid. The only people who will know will be helicopter pilots, and it will certainly help maintain the arch.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> I would edge the top with brick, cut to halfs or thirds, then pour the center solid. The only people who will know will be helicopter pilots, and it will certainly help maintain the arch.


Let me tell ya, that arch ain't go'in nowhere.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Finally got the phone to work.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

Respect CJ. :thumbsup:
Hope it paid well for you.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

bobcaygeonjon said:


> Respect CJ. :thumbsup:
> Hope it paid well for you.



I'm not getting rich...but it is "time and materials"...and I love my job.:thumbup:


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

wow. Awesome man.
good work.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Finished it yesterday. The bracing is still up, but pics will be coming.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

kool kan't wait:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Photobucket did an upgrade now I can't upload any pics.:furious:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

CJKarl said:


> Photobucket did an upgrade now I can't upload any pics.:furious:


I've been waiting for those picture so you better figure it out! By the way, very nice work.


.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Finally got some pics. The scaffold is still up, we're thinking of having the metal guy put an LCC cap on top of the arch. (as mentioned in here somewhere) so I'm leaving it up for him. Here's some pics anyway.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks great to me. Shoot one from the ground or aways back and post it if you don't mind.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> Looks great to me. Shoot one from the ground or aways back and post it if you don't mind.



With the scaffold still up you really can't see anything. I may even use a real camera instead of my phone for the final pics. :laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

OK here's the big picture.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I must say this chimney came out super. It's probably the best work I have ever done. I can't thank the home owner enough for his willingness to take the time to do a totally custom chimney.:thumbsup:


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Karl,
Very nice job and you should be proud, it look's great! It's nice when the client trusts and repects you, 'cause it makes the job that much more tastier! You know they'll always call on you in the future and that's worth it's ...

D.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

raskolnikov said:


> Karl,
> Very nice job and you should be proud, it look's great! It's nice when the client trusts and repects you, 'cause it makes the job that much more tastier! You know they'll always call on you in the future and that's worth it's ...
> 
> D.



The architect REALLY liked it....and the fact that I "shade tree" engineered it for him to make it work and last more than 5 years.
I don't advertise so it's all about the "network". Although this architect I think got in a little over his head on this job, he still comes up with some good ideas from time to time.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

CJ - nice work. Side question...I can't tell from the cell phone photo and my crappy moniter, are the joints raked, or did you use a round joiner?


----------

